# Very Fat Electric Blue Johanni



## MikeynDnvr (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi--
I am new to this forum and am so glad I found it! I've had my cichlid tank for about 3 months now. It's a 30 gallon with about 8 juvenile African mixed cichlids. Among others, I have a Demasoni, an Electric Yellow, an Arautus, a Red Zebra, a Peacock, and what was sold to me as an " Electric Blue Johanni." I know this is a fairly small tank for them but I have a lot of rocks, plants, and hiding places. Plus, these are juveniles. As they grow, I plan on placing them in a 70 or 110 gallon tank. I get my water levels tested regularly and they are very good. I also do 30% water changes weekly. Overall, it is a fairly peaceful tank--esp for cichlids. There is some chasing but nothing too severe--yet.

Over the past week or so the Electric Blue Johanni has gotten a HUGE gut. It looks pregnant. I am not sure if I can figure out how to attach some photos but if I can, you will be able to see what I am describing. They all eat like pigs. I feed them a small amount of either Omega One Cichlid flakes or Cichlid Gold floating pellets twice per day. Within 45 seconds all the food is gone. I also feed them algae tabs--mainly for my Pleco but the Cichlids love them too. 2-to-3 of those per day. The Electric Blue Johanni does not eat any more than anyone else. He/she isn't behaving strangely--just looks like he/she swallowed a mini balloon! Because the swimming pattern is quick and healthy and It still has a healthy appetite, I do not think it is bloat. Plus I don't feed a heavy protein diet--I feed food designed for these fish. Could it be loaded with eggs? I've not figured out how to sex these fish yet other than looking for egg spots on some (like on the Peacock). I don't know if this fish is male or female but whatever it is, it certainly doesn't seem to be suffering. Any ideas what is going on? Can you assist me in posting a photo? This is what I get when I click the IMG icon on the top of this posting...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

Click on the link in my signature for Posting Pics for instructions.

Is your fat fish still pooping normal, are the feces whitish or food colored?


----------

